
Coinozi.com – Cryptocurrency News Aggregator - Obinnaobidike
Https://coinozi.com
======
Obinnaobidike
CoinOzi is a Cryptocurrency News Aggregator Platform curating crypto news from
top publications in US, Europe, Africa, South America and Asia specifically
for cryptocurrency traders and enthusiasts.

Other Features Includes; \- A Decentralized Exchange to swap your coins
easily. \- - Legit Ongoing Airdrops \- Live Cryptocurrency Charts \- - Live
Crypto to Fiat Converter. \- YouTube videos of top crypto influencers.

First News Aggregator to cover crypto developments in Africa.

